# My 01 Dodge 2500



## PLMCRZY (Jul 5, 2010)

Might as well show you my most favorite hobby. Diesels...

01 Dodge 2500
Mods:
Midwest Injection Hotrod Vp injection pump
Diesel Dynamic 80hp injectors
Expandit 5" exhaust with muffler
Quadzilla Adrenaline
Raptor 150 with 1/2 fuel lines
Fleetguard filter
Lowered in the rear
Homemade breather on valve cover
Glowshift gauges
PDP Built tranny
18x10 helo wheels


It laid down 325hp/760tq about 2 months ago. Since then it got the injectors and the adrenaline was acting up when it dyno'd so it got replaced as well. Right now its all apart waiting a Colt stage 2 cam and new lifters.

Dyno Vid:
http://s75.photobucket.com/albums/i320/clayster89/?action=view&current=DynoDay006.flv

Pics:

















Gf right after i dyno'd:


----------



## mdavlee (Jul 5, 2010)

Nice looking ride. I've been into diesel stuff since 01 myself. I've had 10 dodges with cummins in them, 2 fords, and 1 duramax. The 09 Ford is the one I'm driving right now. I'm looking for a cheap reg cab cummins to beat around in.


----------



## PLMCRZY (Jul 5, 2010)

Sweet, ya right now the gf is looking for a diesel. We found a 99' cummins thats in mint condition.


----------



## mdavlee (Jul 6, 2010)

You're down where there isn't any rust on vehicles unless they didn't come from there. I'm on the edge of where they rust in 5-10 years.


----------



## PLMCRZY (Jul 6, 2010)

mdavlee said:


> You're down where there isn't any rust on vehicles unless they didn't come from there. I'm on the edge of where they rust in 5-10 years.


Yep thats why im staying in the Southern states! I cant stand rust!


----------

